# My German shepherd mix with a border collie



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

His mother is very huge shes a GSD and his father is a border collie my Questions are will he get big?? In your opinion what color is gonna be


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a cutie he looks like purebred gsd even with the white under his muzzle. Hard to say how old is here 16 weeks or so? Goes by the parents so his size can be somewhere in the middle mix if the two or after the dam or sire?s size. I?m guessing -He looks like he will be a nice size within gsd range sized male.


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> He is a cutie he looks like purebred gsd even with the white under his muzzle. Hard to say how old is here 16 weeks or so? Goes by the parents so his size can be somewhere in the middle mix if the two or after the dam or sire?s size. I?m guessing -He looks like he will be a nice size within gsd range sized male.


 thx even if there Mix could they still change color??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you seen his father? That BC is hiding in a good looking GSD pup.


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Have you seen his father? That BC is hiding in a good looking GSD pup.


 no but I?ve seen his mother and she very pretty the black ones are his past brother


----------



## AkiraAnubise12 (Oct 3, 2017)

Your boys looks more shephered as he doesnt seem to have any border collie in him.Are you sure he is border collie? Female dogs can mate with different males and each pup could have a different dad.Male dogs are sneaky too so if it's not a control breeding it could be mixed with anything.

But from my experience border collie/GSD mix ito could go either way. My grandmother had Fuzz who was a border collie/GSD mix. His mother was a purebred white shepherd my grandmaw owned. Of course his brothers all had different dads.

Size wise fuzz was the same size as a normal GSD slightly taller. So your boy could be big(his paw size shows he will be a large dog) as a GSM or the size of a border collie.

Coat wise Fuzz had the normal coat of a border collie ( it was joked he was GSD dressed as a border collie) and it never changed colors but did grow to a medium length has he grew. Of course border collies don't change coat colors as Lobo my aunt pure border collie never changed colors either. Now your boy, like some GSD and get either darker or lighter with age.

He is a gorgeous pup though.

Edit: His brothers don't look like border collie either.


----------

